# My New Woodpile!



## soflaquer (Nov 6, 2005)

Here's a pic of my new Woodpile!  A friend of mine showed up at my door a few weeks ago with all this Oak!!!  He owns his own Tree Service and knows I do alot of Smoking, so he had his Boys unload and even stack it for me (of course I helped!).

Needless to say, I owe him a few beers and will have a "Special" plate for him at my upcoming Christmas BBQ Fiesta!!!  Now, *that's* a good friend, wouldn't you say?

Thanks to Hurricane Wilma, There's more available wood now than you can shake a stick at!

Jeff


----------



## sundaysmoker (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow!! That's some friend.  That will make some great fuel for future smokes.  Now you just have to split it.  That's the no fun part!! Glad to see you back unscathed from the hurricane.

Patrick


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, actually, that's not entirely true.  I fabricated my own "Burn Barrel", so that as the logs burn down, the embers fall thru the grates and I use a flat shovel to feed my Fire Box.  I do this for All-Nighters, like when I'm cooking 70 - 100 lbs. of meat for my Parties.  No charcoal, no splits..........this is true real wood smoking!  I only use my charcoal basket and splits when I'm doing short cooks such as Ribs or Fish.  Here's a picture of it.

Jeff


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats prett cool Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2005)

If you get more oak than you can handle you can send some my way.  :D  In looking at your stacked firewood, I'm guesstimating that you have about a 1/2 cord of wood there? (It's been a long while since I've had to cut and stack wood.)


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 6, 2005)

That should be about right, Earl.  If I remember correctly, a Cord is 8 ft. long, by 4 ft. wide, by 4 ft. high.  This stack runs about 12' in length., but is only 24 - 30" wide........height is about right.  No one here collects firewood for the winter, although I have an outdoor fireplace for cool nights or parties.  Hurricanes are the price you pay to live in Paradise!   :) 

Jeff


----------



## monty (Nov 6, 2005)

In my neck of the woods that pile means good eating as well as good heating! The oak goes in the wood stove and the Dutch oven goes on top! Good score, Jeff!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 6, 2005)

Jimminy Christmas, In Vermont I guess it does!  Bbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  Too cold for this Florida Boy!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Nov 6, 2005)

Up here it snows, down there it blows! Only difference is that people play in the snow and fear the blow! It is all in what you like.
I have been fortunate enough to have seen most of our wonderful country and to have travelled far and wide to many foreign countries. Give me Northern New England. Period.
May you be happy forever in Florida!
(You gonna use all that oak?)
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL!  Like you said, it's what you're used to!  After retiring from the Fire Dept., I moved to Denver, CO. for 2 years.  After the *second* year of it snowing in June, I said: I can't believe it, I have friends Surfing right now, and I'm looking out my window at Snow!  3 Months later, I was back in Florida!!!   :lol: 

I'll take the Blow over the Snow any day!  This has been a strange year or so..........it had been over 10 years since Andrew grazed my part South Florida.  With divine intervention, it'll be another 10 years!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2005)

Jeff,
I lived in Denver also. The first summer I was there I was walking to work in JULY in a SNOW storm.  Even in Utah it usually quites snowing by the end of April.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 6, 2005)

When I was a kid, the snow and the blow meant the same thing

I don't miss the 80's


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 6, 2005)

You're reading my mind, Brother Bill!  Too funny!!!

Now we're from Vanuatu?  Come on, pick a freakin' Country!

Jeff


----------



## monty (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank goodness you found smoke! OUR kind of smoke! Beats the other kind of snow or blow we were not talking about any day!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 6, 2005)

So Sir Monty. . . .If'n yer up in Vermont, does that mean that yer a (gasp. .cough-cough. .another GASP) YANKEE???  :D


----------



## monty (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, Dutch, since you asked.......I was born and raised in Western Maine, spent many years working for our Uncle through "private corporations". I am well travelled both domestically and foreign.
As for my politics I am very staunchly conservative and am willing to listen to and give credence to other points of view. Whether I give acceptance is another thing.
My taste in food is very different from my politics. I will try anything once and if I like it, even if it goes aganst convention, I will stick with it and defend it!
That is just a small capsule of Monty!
Your comments?
 8)


----------



## monty (Nov 6, 2005)

And BTW! I am on my retirement gig now! No pressure, no worries and no money! (After the divorce!) My third career and my second childhood!
Monty


----------



## monty (Nov 6, 2005)

And please note! Sense of humor still intact!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 7, 2005)

:D LOL. Yep- you're a Yankee alright. I'm surprised that you didn't claim to be a "Damn" Yankee. Since I live north of the Mason-Dixon guess that makes me a Yankee too.  ['cept I wear a cowboy hat. Yeehaa] :D 

And my Bride keeps asking me to "lighten up and don't be so CONSERVATIVE". I keep telling her that when I loose about 50 pounds I'll be "lightened up" And I don't think there are many Liberals in Utah :D


----------



## monty (Nov 7, 2005)

One more point, I have not worn anything but jeans, boots, T shirts and flannel shirt jacs as required by the elements for over six years now. No cowboy hats but I do like long brimmed baseball caps. Tell me life ain't good! I can walk out my front door and "water the flowers" just as easily as I can shoot a rabbit on my front lawn. And I can strum a guitar well enough to be unashamed in front of an audience. Here's to the good life and the never ending party!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 7, 2005)

Like I said, my OL got around.

Like we all don't have a little Vanuatu on the wood pile?


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 7, 2005)

Yep, he's Yankee alright...........but we won't hold that against him!   :lol: 

Well, the Woodpile just grew larger.  Another friend of mine removed an Oak that had fallen during the Storm from his girlfriends house and brought it over.  These logs I'll have to cut to a manageable size.

Keep 'em coming, Boys!!!!!! 

Jeff


----------

